# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Понимание Свое-Чужое у ребенка в полтора года? Бывает?

## Домик в деревне

Пытаюсь разобраться. Ребенок когда видит красивую машинку и если ему не дают немедленно на ней покататься, сразу в крик или падать оземь и биться головой и валяется.
Как вести себя-то? Отвлекать? Что еще можно делать? Объяснения не работают, не тот возраст. Или я недооцениваю своего ребенка?
Вообще, конечно, с площадками детскими туговато бывает. Приходит малышня постарше (года 3-4) с большими машинами, мой сразу, как приклеивается к ним и вопит, мол, давайте я буду, а те не дают, а мамы их стоят в сторонке и курят и делают вид, что ребенки сами разберутся. Мой сам не разберется пока.
Что делать?

----------


## kazangi

У нас обратная ситуация, Улька никогда не возьмет не свое, даже дома, если знает, что вещь папина или мамина. Но на площадке меня очень напрягает, что у нее отбирают игрушки, а она стоит глазами хлопает.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Так Дамир тоже не так чтобы отбирать кидается, это у него такой метод воздействия на меня. А еще способ у него, взять меня за руку и моей рукой брать все, что ему нужно. Я вот думаю, может, есть какая-то схема действий в таких случаях. В голову приходит только отвлекание или иметь при себе какую-то интересную игрушку на обмен. Но не всегда работает.

----------


## kazangi

я всегда с собой беру мелки, их можно подарить детям, чтобы не отбирали наши игрушки, вроде как "мы сами играем, а вам чтоб не было обидно - мелок".

----------


## kazangi

а объяснения очень даже работают, если их повторить раз этак 150)))

----------


## kazangi

А если что-то очень прям хочется, говорю: "Можешь потрогать или поближе посмотреть, это не наше, если мальчик/девочка захочет, то даст тебе". И обращаюсь уже к хозяину вещи - можно ли потрогать, можно ли посмотреть и не разрешит ли он нам немножко поиграть. Чувство собственности детей нужно уважать, имхо, они это чувствуют и гораздо охотнее делятся, потому что знают, что у них не отбирают, а временно берут с разрешения.

----------


## котенок

такая же проблема и у нас если что то понравится из игрушек на площадке начинает просить(, сама брать небудет, но просит взять меня. Меня подталкивает к  игрушки и моей рукой показывает что ей нужно. Истерику устраивает если недают. Раньше как то мы сней договаривались что есть свои игрушки и чужии, если кто то забирал свою игрушку у нее, она спокой отдавала. Сейчас истерика если недают или пытаются забрать. Единственое когда спокойно все проходит, это когда игрушку забирает тот у кого мы ее брали, кто нам дал поиграть.

----------


## Домик в деревне

да, я сейчас склонна считать, что это возраст такой, когда первое понимание, что вот у других детей тоже есть и попытки забрать себе. ну и ожидание реакции мамы, тут важно поставить границу, чтобы возникло понимание, что есть чужие вещи, что их нужно отдавать, что не все вещи принадлежат тебе. это из той же серии что установка границ, что можно, что нельзя. плита, утюг, розетки - нельзя, чужие вещи без разрешения - тоже. тут важно мне самой придерживаться одной линии, если сказала нельзя, то не надо изредка разрешать. это несправедливо.

----------


## Веснушка

если истерика - мои действия - уйти от всех подальше, самой не обращать внимание, пускай валяется (отвлекать внимание у нас не получается). когда угомонится, а если это просто каприз (а не какая то насущная проблема), ребенок угомонится, взять на руки, пожалейть, напомнить о своей любви и уже в мирной обстановке объснить, что к чему, что игрушка была чужая или что не все вещи в магазине мама сразу же кинется покупать или чего там еще...у нас так.
а насчет детских площадок, мы редко на них, потому что в своем доме живем, а когда попадаем на них для меня мучение - случается как и у всех выше высказавшихся...это действительно такой возраст, дети мало понимают во взаимоотношениях. поэтому мы мало тусим на площадках, стараемся ходить в гости, так сказать, к своим)) хотя тоже получается редко...

----------


## yakudza

Я со своей уговорами и отвлекалкими справляюсь. Если мы вышли с игрушками, то на чужие она особо не зарится. Если без - то берем играем, просят отдать можем расстроиться. Тогда игрушку надо отдать, если плачет, то отойти в сторону, успокоить и объяснить. Она, конечно, делает вид, что не понимает, но я знаю, что это не так!

----------

